# Nikon D600 hands on preview from LL



## Freelancer (Sep 20, 2012)

> The Nikon D600 will likely become one of that company's best selling cameras in the enthusiast upgrade segment. It offers state-of-the-art image quality, reasonably high build quality, much desired full frame with its large and bright VF, and a range of features and functions which is little short of those on the D800s, for almost $1,000 less. While web pundits will debate the merits of the D600 vs. Canon's 6D in terms of features, and Sony's A99 in terms of price, the reality is that I think we are finding ourselves at a point in digital camera development where cross grading between brands will become less and less of an issue. All the major brands have feature sets and image quality that will meet most user's needs. Lenses are the core issue, and once someone has invested in some good Nikon, Canon, Sony/Zeiss glass cameras themselves are becoming mainly a subject of feature and budget considerations rather than just image quality.



http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/cameras/nikon_d600_first_impressions.shtml


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 21, 2012)

I agree with LL, to a certain extent at least. I still think that lower-specced cameras should be decently priced below their betters.

Anyway, since 99% of my pictures are taken between ISO 100 and 400, we all know what's the best choice for me. Going FF means selling my crop lenses in any case, so I feel free to choose without many regrets.

I'm lookinf forward to the 70D/7D2, maybe they will convince me to be a Canon user again. Well, assuming Nikon doesn't provide mind-blowing D7100/D400.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 21, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> good luck with your 70D. be prepared for a dissapointment.



This is why I said maybe, and only if clearly better than Nikon's offer 

Actually I could even do with a used D7000.


----------

